# CPC looking for REMOTE Position



## shelbymo2 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have 5 years experience in the medical billing/coding field. I went to school and received my certificate, and I have been a certified coder with the AAPC since Sept 2004. I also have a Bachelor's of Science in Business Administration. I have recently moved from Florida to Texas and am looking to do some medical billing/coding from home. I have experience in family practice, nephrology, radiology, OBGYN. If you are interested, please contact me at shelbymo2@yahoo.com. Thanks.

*Experience*
Brandon Family Medical Care, Brandon FL 
Medical Biller/Collections/Billing Supervisor (September 2006 – May 15, 2009)
Responsibilities include: insurance verification for services being rendered, using miscellaneous websites such as Availity, Cigna, Navinet, Humana, and United. Scrubbing claims in order to make sure that codes are correct and modifiers are attached when needed. Posting eobs, which included sending out secondary claims and working rejected claims.  Working aging reports. Working patient collections, which consists of sending statements and calling patients.  Other responsibilities include supervising up to 7 employees, contacting insurance representatives for contract negotiating and other matters.  
Medical Arts and Technology Services, Fort Walton Beach FL
Medical Biller/Collections (December 2004 – May 2006)
Responsibilities include preparing primary and secondary claims for nephrology services that were rendered (outpatient and inpatient) to miscellaneous insurance companies, mainly dealing with Medicare and Blue Cross Blue Shield using AMS software.  Also responsible for doing collections on unpaid claims or services dealing with miscellaneous insurance companies, mainly Medicare and Blue Cross Blue Shield and posting explanation of benefits (EOBs).  
Emerald Coast Medical Consulting, Fort Walton Beach FL
Medical Biller/Collections (January 2004 –  February 2005)
Responsibilities include preparing primary and secondary claims for OBGYN, radiology, neurology, nephrology, and orthopedics services that were rendered (outpatient and inpatient) to miscellaneous insurance companies using MISYS software.  Also responsible for doing collections on unpaid claims or services dealing with miscellaneous insurance companies and posting EOBs.  

*Education*

AAPC CERTIFIED CODER CERTIFICATION
Attained in January of 2005

2003 Okaloosa Walton Community College , Niceville FL
Applied Technology Certificate in Medical Coding, GPA: 3.7
Courses include Medical Terminology, Introduction to Health Care, Introduction to Health Information Management, Medical Billing, Basic Coding, and Advanced Coding.

2000 University of West Florida , Pensacola FL
Bachelor of Science in Business Management, GPA: 3.06
Courses include Business Policy, Business Law, Managerial Finance, and Professional Writing. Maintained Florida Gold Seal Scholarship from 1998 to 2000.

1998 Okaloosa Walton Community College , Niceville FL
Associate of Arts in General, GPA: 3.3
Courses include Financial Accounting, Managerial Accounting, Economics I, Economics II, Business Calculus, and Statistics. Awarded the Health Education Scholarship from 1996 to 1998 and was also awarded Florida Gold Seal
Scholarship 1996 to 1998.

Personal references available upon request.


----------

